# Horse Trike



## fat tire trader (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello,
Has anyone seen one of these before? 
It has a neat propulsion method. The seat post connects to an offset crank. It rides like a horse. It is missing a piece on top of the horse body which I assume had a mane.






Year?
Company?
Model Name?


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 19, 2012)

Now that's an interesting tricycle. Have to do a little digging and see if I can find anything on it.

Dave


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, your horse trike is definitely unique! I finally had a chance to check a vintage/antique riding toy book and couldn't find anything like it. Lots of other horse-style ride on toys were shown, but nothing even close to ths design.

Dave


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Dave,
I think that I have the same book, thanks for looking.
Chris


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 24, 2012)

Chris, no problem! The solid wheels look like the same style you'd see on pedal cars of the '20s and '30s, and even some scooter models.

Dave


----------

